# [SOLVED] HP Pocket Media Drive ?



## psd0826 (Nov 18, 2009)

Please don't laugh. I am rather new to personal computing and I've recently purchased a custom HP Pavilion Slimline desktop model s5200z running with Windows 7 (64-bit) OS, 2.7 GHz, 320 GB HDD, AMD Athlon II triple-core (x3) processor. At the front of my enclosure is a flip-open area that states "HP Pocket Media Drive". Flipping open the door reveals an empty space, presumably for a pocket media drive. What is this thing? Even the (less than comprehensive) online HP manual for my computer makes no mention of this drive. Please describe what types of media might be able to be used in this drive and how could I find out if any of these would function *before* I purchase any. This is not the same as a port for SD / MS/ xD, which is also on the front panel of my computer. Now you can laugh if you can't resist, but please help me. P.S. It appears that there's a USB(?) input of some type and a curved metal band deep within the well of the pocket media "drive". Thank you for your help.


----------



## psd0826 (Nov 18, 2009)

*HP Pocket Media Drive Bay*

Sorry, my initial question should have been in regard to an HP Pocket Media Drive *Bay*, not an HP Pocket Media Drive. I have since learned a bit about this little wonder, but I'd still appreciate information on whether or not you have experience with an HP pocket media drive and whether or not it's worth it to purchase one. By the way, since my computer is an HP slimline model, the drive bay is only about 0.5 inch high x 3 inches wide x 3.75 inches deep. I realize that HP makes varying sizes of Pocket Media Drives. I am just trying to discover what model(s) might fit in my drive bay and work with my HP Pavilion Slimline desktop. Thanks again.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: HP Pocket Media Drive ?*

From the HP website: http://www.shopping.hp.com/product/computer/categories/storage_solutions/1/accessories/AU185AA%23ABA


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: HP Pocket Media Drive Bay*

HP should be answer your questions. Aside from that, it appears to be USB drive. I'd personally just stick with a standard USB drive.


----------



## psd0826 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: HP Pocket Media Drive ?*

Thank you very much, Dogg, for your help with my "problem". I have taken your advice and ended up contacting HP support via email. The first HP representative provided woefully incomplete information, the second provided INACCURATE information, but the third time was a charm. So you directed me to the correct source. For that, I am appreciative. :smile:


----------



## psd0826 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: HP Pocket Media Drive ?*

This is the second time I have taken "Dogg's" advice and the second time I have been pleased. Dogg, this time I took your advice on buying a USB external hard drive, rather than concerning myself with a HP Pocket Media Drive. I am so far very happy with my Seagate "Free Agent Go" external hard drive. Thanks again Dogg. If I have further "problems", I hope that you will be one of the responders!!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: HP Pocket Media Drive ?*

Glad I could help. 

Just a note: If you using the external drive is storage or backups, turn the drive off when not in use. External drives tend to run hot and heat shortens the lifespan of the drive.


----------



## psd0826 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: HP Pocket Media Drive ?*

Good advice again, Dogg. I do use the Seagate USB drive for just (manual) backups and a bit of storage, so I always disconnect it from any of my computers after use. Thanks again.


----------

